# Hollowing out Oak stump?



## beastmaster

My Boss wants to make a playhouse for his kids out of this massive Oak stump we cut. He has done some carving, but has no idea how to go about Hollowing out this trunk. Any suggestions how to get started? Its 5 ft across and maybe 9 ft tall. Seems awful big to use a chisel on.
He wants to put in doors and windows also. Thanks for any help or advice. Beastmaster


----------



## them0nk

I'd love to see this after it's completed, and I'm near that area... if I were more experienced with carving I'd say I'd help... My carving saw should arrive next week, and I've only carved a bench so far...

Other than that, thinking about how to "carve" out that much material, that's a HUGE amount of wood... definitely going to take awhile... The door and windows should be easy though, I would think... specially if they're done after clearing out most of the inner material... I'd so love to be a part of that project...


----------



## brookpederson

It might sound funny but you could burn it hollow. Just like a dugout canoe. It would be a ton of work but any way you do this would be a ton of work. You would have to start a good oak fire, let it burn down to coals and use the coals to burn and hollow out the log. You would probably have to finish it with hand tools or an angle grinder with a Lancelot blade. Good luck


----------



## jeffheron

How about consulting the services of wood carving man ... You don't want to damage the little friend.


----------



## cowboyvet

Sounds like a huge project. Not for sure cause I've never tackled anything that huge to hollow out. I think I would start with a big 100cc plus saw with a long enough bar for one cut and split/rip it length ways into two halves. Then I would start cutting chunks out of the center making two hollow halves which could then be attached back together. The seam should match right back up and almost disappear. Let us know with pics however you do end up going after it and good luck.


----------



## StevenBiars

I know this sounds kind of counter intuitive, but you're better off cutting the windows and doors first. Once you've got the windows and door, outlined, you can start to chisel them out. This sets up the rest of the hollowing quite nicely because it gives you a guide as to how much material you have remaining. The door is the biggest help because you can use a chainsaw to slice up the inside of the log and then chisel it out. It's actually a lot easier than it sounds once you get the hang of it. You basically try to follow the ring profile to hollow out the rest of the log without having to worry about a break-out or saw-through. After the inside is roughed out, you can clean it up with a grinder and a sander.

A similar technique was used to carve out this single-log "house": View attachment 203072


----------



## twoclones

I agree with cowboyvet and add that if you plan to carve a pitched roof, I'd rough carve the roof pitch before splitting the log. 

Chisels? :msp_biggrin: Maybe for carving acanthus leaves on the door frame but not for hollowing a giant log! 

FYI - If your boss dropped this project at my studio, I'd probably want a $5k deposit.


----------



## fdoberman

First you cut the door & windows.
Then you have a couple big guys grab onto the small stump grinder and go to holowing via the door opening.


----------



## aquan8tor

brookpederson said:


> It might sound funny but you could burn it hollow. Just like a dugout canoe. It would be a ton of work but any way you do this would be a ton of work. You would have to start a good oak fire, let it burn down to coals and use the coals to burn and hollow out the log. You would probably have to finish it with hand tools or an angle grinder with a Lancelot blade. Good luck





Just be careful with that lancelot carver. I saw this on a turning forum a while back: Serious injury from a power carver....warning very graphic image


----------



## twoclones

aquan8tor said:


> Just be careful with that lancelot carver.



The only thing I can do with a Lancelot that I cannot do with a chainsaw is to cut my thumb off


----------



## betterbuilt

aquan8tor said:


> Just be careful with that lancelot carver. I saw this on a turning forum a while back: Serious injury from a power carver....warning very graphic image



I bought one of theses about two years ago and it's still in the package. I doubt I'll be getting it out anytime soon. I actually had a grinder accident earlier this year. The metal disc sliced my arm open and ran into my shirt and acrossed my chest. The funny thing was it was so fast I didn't even know I was bleeding. All I can say is be careful.


----------



## greendohn

Fire and fan forced air, like the earlier post mentioned, fire might help. I had a very big maple taken out last spring and tried to burn the stump, "the sap was up" so the stump was very wet. I plunged my saw to full depth in several places and built a fire on it,,it wouldn't burn..soaked it with some kerosene and tried again with a shop fan blowin' on the fire and the fan=forced flames followed the plunge cuts I had made with my saw. Something like that might help rough it in. As soon as I unplugged the fan the fire went out and the next day the stump was nearly full of water..I gave up after a couple days and called the stump grinding service. post up some pics when ya' get started, sounds pretty neat!!


----------



## imagineero

I'd be starting with the door too... or the idea if ripping it lengthways and then working with both halves isnt bad either. Assuming you have at least a 90cc saw and 3 foot bar. You can work with a shorter saw for starters, a 12" or 16" bar is good. Start by 'gridding' up the sections to be removed, bury the short saw nose down and cut through anything you want to remove, then cut the bottom of the 'grid' out with the 3' bar. I do some of my really big stumps this way (over 6') you can make quick progress this way. The main rough out wont take long, its all the finish work that is time consuming. 

My main concern would be how to stop it cracking, assuming its green.

Shaun


----------



## Mikemehak

Hey. I do a bit of carving. It's quite easy actually. Just tedious. 

You start out by cutting out wedges in the stump. Make a plunge and make wedges and pull them out. Bit at a time. Also do your windows and door plunges first. This will give you some more plunge cuts to make angles. 

I also recommend a tool called a log wizard. It's made for debarking, notching, hollowing. 

Log Wizard Online

I can draw you a picture if it helps. But basically plunge your doors windows. And start cutting large wedges at any angle. Then use a bar nose or log wizard or grinder to smooth out the inside. 

Don't cut the log in half. It takes away from the concept. And don't use a chisel. It will take forever and the inside will be green wood and difficult. And the two halves may warp as they dry anyways. 

Good luck and post pics.


----------



## Mikemehak

Hey I replied before but didnt work

I do some carving and this is time consuming but simple. You just need to cut out wedges. 

Start by making your plunge cuts for the doors and windows. Make them as deep as you can because it will help wedging out the middle. 

Plunge cut from the top and bottom your rough shape of the hollow inside. Don't try to round with the plunge cut. You can do that later. Leave room for error. Then start cutting out wedges from the center. Bit at a time. Repeat until you get thru.

Now you are left with a horribly misshapen octagonal inside. You now have a few options to go with. You can chip away with your bar nose. Use a grinder. Or invest in a log wizard. (best is a combination)

Log Wizard Online

This tool is handy and can be used for debarking, notching, hollowing, etc...

When carving you throw a lot of safety out the window. So keep your wits and stay out of the kickback zone. You will be using your bar in ways that are likely to kickback.


----------

